# I need someone's help! I need something from Dubai.



## jrcooper4694 (Dec 11, 2009)

I need someone to help me get a specific shot glass from Dubai. I urgently need it (before Christmas). I can send you a photo if you can possibly get it for me. I can pay you by Paypal. 

The story is as follows:

My sister came to visit from Kuwait last month and brought me a shot glass from one of her trips to Dubai. My son (8 yr old) was playing with a ball near the table the glass was sitting on. We had told him repeatedly to stop with the ball, but like boys he didn't listen and ended up hitting the glass with the ball. It fell to the floor and shattered. He was devestated that he had broken the shot glass that his aunt brought all the way from the otherside of the world. To this day he feels so bad about it. 

He made a list to Santa and wouldn't let us see it but told us that he asked Santa for something that he really hoped that he could bring. When he was not around, we got a chance to look at the list, we saw that he had asked Santa to bring us a glass from the other side of the world.

It brought tears to our eyes. How amazingly thoughtful of him. So, can someone please help me get a shot glass from Dubai before Christmas? I can post a photo of the broken shot glass. If you can help, I can pay you buy Paypal. Just let me know how much. 

I hope someone can help. Thank you.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

I see you live in the woodlands, I live in Spring off 1960 and will be flying out from Dubai tonight, I'll grab a shotglass at the airport and bring it to you. I'll PM you my email, get in touch with me early next week and I'll make arrangements to drop it off to you.

Cheers,

Rob



jrcooper4694 said:


> I need someone to help me get a specific shot glass from Dubai. I urgently need it (before Christmas). I can send you a photo if you can possibly get it for me. I can pay you by Paypal.
> 
> The story is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## jrcooper4694 (Dec 11, 2009)

*Thanks So Much!*

You are awesome. Thanks so much. I will email you ASAP.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

H-TOWN Representing mang.. Atascocita here. If the guy above cant help I will be more than happy to assist.


----------



## jrcooper4694 (Dec 11, 2009)

mrbig said:


> H-TOWN Representing mang.. Atascocita here. If the guy above cant help I will be more than happy to assist.


Don't know what happened with the other guy, he seems to have disappeared. Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated. Are you in Dubia?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

jrcooper4694 said:


> Don't know what happened with the other guy, he seems to have disappeared. Any help you can give me will be greatly appreciated. Are you in Dubia?


Hey, yeah I am in Dubai. But there is no way I could get it to you by Christmas. It would most likley take 3 weeks to get to you. IS that still going to work for you? If so let me know the type or style you are looking for maybe even a picture of what it looked like just somthing to give me a idea of what you want.


----------



## jrcooper4694 (Dec 11, 2009)

mrbig said:


> Hey, yeah I am in Dubai. But there is no way I could get it to you by Christmas. It would most likley take 3 weeks to get to you. IS that still going to work for you? If so let me know the type or style you are looking for maybe even a picture of what it looked like just somthing to give me a idea of what you want.
> davidcyndi @ gmail . com


That would still be fine. I will take a photo and email it to you. Thank you so much.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

no problem dude


----------

